# airwire, won't work in USA GP 38 except the smoke unit!



## UncleHans (Jan 8, 2008)

Greetings!

Here is a strange case for you all. 
Installed airwire into my USA GP 38.
I turn on the airwire board under the train and the smoke unit comes on, and 
won't turn off. I can't turn it off, nor does anything else work like the lights or engine running. Nothing! I've tried everything and there appears to be no communication between the engine and T5000 controller. I opened the engine up and the board usually has two green lights and two red lights on when all is communicating properly (or is it only one red light?). Only one green light is on and smoke unit is going crazy and that is it.

Any ideas????
Is the board blown? Short circuited? 

The board is brand new. Just installed it two days ago. Ran fine, but 
now nothing. 

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.
Help......

UncleHans


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure the T5000 and decoder are are still on the same frequency and address.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you find a solution?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Uncle

GP38 AirwireDrop-in? 

Did you simply plug and play or rewire lights?

Sounds like the board is damaged to me...

Michael


----------

